# Colloidal Silver for Tear Staining



## LilasMom

Has anyone ever heard of using colloidal silver for tear staining? I read it can be used both topically and orally. I bought a bottle to use on my maltese but I am still not sure if I should use it without hearing from real people. 

Colloidal Silver ~ Natural Antibiotic Alternative


----------



## FBarnes

I put colloidal silver in my dog's eyes to help with tears. It's not strong, I think 10mm. And yes, it helps her although it doesn't completely eradicate the problem. i think the results vary from dog to dog - some it clears it right up.


----------



## LilasMom

Ok because I saw this comment on spoiled maltese forum and it scared me : With all due respect to other websites offering information, I personally would not recommend colloidal silver for animals, unless the animal owner has used it before and is very familiar with it. I'd recommend that they seek the advice of a holistic vet if they want to use colloidal silver. Silver is a toxic heavy metal and must be used very carefully. 

I'm a huge supporter of home remedies, holistic medicine, herbal remedies, and natural foods. I'm obviously skeptical of traditional medicine. However, there are all sorts of recommendations for "natural cures" on websites. Additional research helps. For every site that sings the praises of colloidal silver, there are sites that warn of dangers. Just google "colloidal silver danger." Like I said before, I keep it in my home for emergencies, like if there is a huge disaster, I'm hurt, and I can't get to a doctor for antibiotics. Otherwise, it stays on the shelf. "


----------



## FBarnes

Colloidal silver was used extensively for its germicidal properties before penicillin. The true side effect I have seen is that it will turn your skin blue, and that's happened to people who consume it in large quantities for a very long time. Most of the complaints about it are that people make claims that it's some kind of wonder drug when it's not. Which is probably true.

I use it topically on bug bites. I don't use it internally because I don't see the benefit to it. My dogs don't drink it nor do I. However, I keep my dachshund free of monthly antibiotics by giving her a few squirts of CS on her gums every day. Whatever the risk of using it, and I'm confident she will have no side effects, I figure it's alot better than constant antibiotics, as she very prone to bacterial infection in her mouth.


----------



## FBarnes

Oh, and her eyes. Now, I will admit the first time I did it I kinda felt like she might immediately go blind. But, her eyes run brown gunk that turns into black concrete and goes all the way under her chin. I mean, it's not just a little bit of staining. And her eyes were constantly filled up with goo. Switching to raw several years ago didn't help it much. CS helps it. Like her mouth, I feel like I get alot of help from CS and at the same time avoid antibiotics which I consider much worse than CS long term. A dog or person shouldn't have to take antibiotics constantly.


----------



## LilasMom

Thank you so much! You really eased my worries. I know there are risks to everything, natural and otherwise, so I just wanted to be sure I didn't get my info wrong or something. My maltese has been on raw for almost two years and he still has his tear stains. ACV helped a bit too, but still very red gunk. Hopefully the CS will work. Does wiping once a day with CS on a cotton ball seem like a good plan?


----------



## FBarnes

Well, I put a drop of CS in each eye. Not sure how the cotton ball would work. 

I do feel confident in saying you should try it. I know soooo many people who use it for so many different things I can't imagine it would be anything but benign, and might be helpful.


----------



## LilasMom

Oh so I should put it in the eye? When I applied it I took the dropper and put about 2-3 drops on the red fur nearest to the eye. Will that not do anything?


----------



## FBarnes

Honestly, I don't know if it will help to put it around her eye. I haven't done that. I put one drop directly onto her eyeball.

My understanding is that I am trying to stop the source of the staining, not clean the staining.


----------



## LilasMom

Ok that makes a lot more sense. How many times a day do you do this? And do you ever take breaks from it? Like give it for three weeks, but then not for one?


----------



## FBarnes

Theoretically I've been doing it every day for months. Reality, though, is that we forget now and then. So I probably give it to her five days a week.

And yes, I just do it once a day, one drop in each eye and I use the most diluted I could find, something like 10-15mm. I have a bottle of 500mm that I use topically.

And just a note - don't let her lick the dropper  Then you have to sterilize it.


----------



## LilasMom

Ok thank you! I just gave both my babies one drop in each eye. I don't think they really minded, I bet it felt a bit refreshing. I gave myself a bit of the silver internally too, I just felt bad giving it to them and not myself. If I give it to them I want to feel safe taking it too.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Have you tried changing the dog's diet? I found that grain free and beet pulp free kibbles help. Also, if you have a high mineral content in your drinking water, it's good to give the dog filtered water (we give ours water from our refrigerator filtered water tap). Another thing to try: feed/water the dog using either glass or ceramic bowls, rather than plastic or stainless steel. Plastic can breed germs and stainless steel can cause a metal reaction (similar to the high mineral content in water, I guess), causing staining.

My vet told me that the red staining is a bacterial overgrowth; harmless, but unsightly. When we first got Maddie, she had red staining on her moustache/beard and under her eyes, but making all the changes I mentioned above has greatly improved this problem (see my avatar).


----------



## FBarnes

Georgiapeach said:


> Have you tried changing the dog's diet? I found that grain free and beet pulp free kibbles help. Also, if you have a high mineral content in your drinking water, it's good to give the dog filtered water (we give ours water from our refrigerator filtered water tap). Another thing to try: feed/water the dog using either glass or ceramic bowls, rather than plastic or stainless steel. Plastic can breed germs and stainless steel can cause a metal reaction (similar to the high mineral content in water, I guess), causing staining.
> 
> My vet told me that the red staining is a bacterial overgrowth; harmless, but unsightly. When we first got Maddie, she had red staining on her moustache/beard and under her eyes, but making all the changes I mentioned above has greatly improved this problem (see my avatar).


Thanks - I feed raw so my dogs don't get any grains. I do give them tap water, though. I'll try switching to filtered water. The dog that has the problems has a bamboo bowl. Wonder if that causes any problems.


----------



## LilasMom

They drink out of one of those filtered ceramic pet fountains, filter changed out every 3 weeks. They also eat PMR raw, so I am really not sure what the issue is.


----------



## magicre

LilasMom said:


> Ok because I saw this comment on spoiled maltese forum and it scared me : With all due respect to other websites offering information, I personally would not recommend colloidal silver for animals, unless the animal owner has used it before and is very familiar with it. I'd recommend that they seek the advice of a holistic vet if they want to use colloidal silver. Silver is a toxic heavy metal and must be used very carefully.
> 
> I'm a huge supporter of home remedies, holistic medicine, herbal remedies, and natural foods. I'm obviously skeptical of traditional medicine. However, there are all sorts of recommendations for "natural cures" on websites. Additional research helps. For every site that sings the praises of colloidal silver, there are sites that warn of dangers. Just google "colloidal silver danger." Like I said before, I keep it in my home for emergencies, like if there is a huge disaster, I'm hurt, and I can't get to a doctor for antibiotics. Otherwise, it stays on the shelf. "


i use it my own eyes, my dogs' eyes and anywhere else i feel it is appropriate....it is antiseptic , antibacterial and just an overall great product.

use no more than a 10-15 ppm in the eye. it can be stronger when used externally but for the eye or ear, i'd use the strength i suggested.


----------



## LilasMom

8 ppm is lower right? That is the one I have. I wonder why that person was so freaked out on the forum? They had like almost 7000 posts so I just assumed they would know a bit of what they were talking about so I was so confused. Are there different types of colloidal silver?


----------



## magicre

8 ppm is a lesser strength and should do just fine. 

What Are the Different Types of Colloidal Silver Products?

many people believe the myths, the old wive's tales and really don't know much about the use of metals in the body. for example, platinum us being used to fill aneurysms in the brain....no side effects

gold is being used in cancer treatments and back and nerve injuries...

both metals are having great success.

the use of colloidal silver has been around for a while now....and they are expanding into ever widening circles. just as aspirin is considered one of the most powerful and diverse pill, colloidal silver is also used for various treatments with great success.


----------



## LilasMom

Does anyone know if colloidal silver is safe for kittens? I may be taking in some foster kittens that are too young for the traditional ringworm treatments offered by the clinic, and in my experience the lotrimin cream never really worked on my other fosters, the only things that worked that they gave me was a prescription of intraconizol which is hard on their livers, and lyme dips which made them smell like farts. But these kitten are too young at just 3.5 weeks. I would like to give it to them topically and orally, as per this site's directions: Colloidal Silver ~ Natural Antibiotic Alternative


----------



## magicre

you can use your 8 ppm on your kittens, too.

but it depends on the reason.


----------



## magicre

i am not sure colloidal silver is the appropriate treatment for ring worm, tho....not sure what is....i know there is one. perhaps liz tilton will chime in.


----------



## Liz

Colloidal silver should help with the eyes. We use it ourselves during allergy season and if we get a cold. You do need to put a drop in each eye to work out the bacteria from the back of the eye that is causing the staining. 

For ringworm in the kittens you could use Colloidal silver but you would need minimally 100ppm. You can also use Grape fruit Seed Extract - you would dilute one drop to 25 drops olive oil, coconut oil, or almond oil. 

Hope that helps.  You don't need to fear colloidal silver but you should not need to take most any supplement every day forever. A senior or ill dog would be the exception but even then rotating modalities is best. 

Liz

P.S. Dogs with ringworm are best treated with Tea Tree oil, undiluted. It is toxic to cats so don't use this if there is a cat in your home.


----------



## LilasMom

So 8ppm won't work internally for ringworm? I am not sure how I would give the GSE, could I put it in their canned food? How many drops per kitten per day?


----------



## Liz

No for ringworm you give topically on the spots. So if you mix the salve just apply to the spots. If you can get 100ppm or more colloidal silver you just dab that also right on the spots. 

Liz


----------



## LilasMom

What type of stores carry 100ppm strength colloidal silver? I live in a pretty "healthy" city so there should be some place. 

Also, are lyme dips bad? That is what the shelter recommended, was spot treating with a lyme solution.


----------



## FBarnes

LilasMom said:


> What type of stores carry 100ppm strength colloidal silver? I live in a pretty "healthy" city so there should be some place.
> 
> Also, are lyme dips bad? That is what the shelter recommended, was spot treating with a lyme solution.


I found 500 strength at the local natural food store.


----------



## FBarnes

LilasMom said:


> 8 ppm is lower right? That is the one I have. I wonder why that person was so freaked out on the forum? They had like almost 7000 posts so I just assumed they would know a bit of what they were talking about so I was so confused. Are there different types of colloidal silver?


Maybe she just has diarrhea of the mouth and spouts off on EVERYTHING regardless of whether she knows squat about it.


----------

